# Any snooker players/sporty people in Paphos??



## Dannyjames (May 13, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm staying in Paphos for 6 months this Summer with the intention of potentially living here and was wondering if anyone on this forum plays snooker and would like to buddy up. Only snag would be is that I will be working most evenings (I'm employed as a singer) so I would have to play in the afternoons. I've managed to find a really nice snooker club called Crazy Spoon which seems to be open 12pm-11pm everyday (2pm on Sundays) and the 615 bus stops right outside - which is perfect for me as I don't drive.

I'm also pretty handy at most sports and as I'm new to the area, I'm really just looking for like-minded sporty people to compete against/form friendships 

So if you're interested in snooker/pool/darts/table tennis/tennis/badminton/squash/golf/bowling or any other sport for that matter, give me a shout and we'll meet up.

Also I'm not fussed about what age you are (I'm 25) but obviously if you are 60/70+ then things like tennis and squash *might* not be suitable :lol:

One more thing - if anybody knows about any afternoon leagues in any of the above sports please let me know.

Feel free to contact me on 96249550 - looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Well, I'm 97 and top of my squash ladder, and could kick seven kinds of fried rice out of you with one arm tied behind my back, but after that ageist comment you can forget it. And don't expect a Christmas card either.


----------



## Dannyjames (May 13, 2016)

I did say _*might*_ not be suitable haha If you young lads are still playing competitive squash I would happily give you a game - go easy on me though


----------

